# a little info



## cagecont (Oct 6, 2013)

hello there... I am new to the site but need some help in a decision... I had and I express had a 300 gal and glass tank and it split on me poor fish are in a tote in my garage...but I have a chance to buy a 180 gal tank never had water in it was bought brand new just never set up 8 years ago ...what are everybodys thoughts... will it be alright you think.. to good of a deal to pass up comes with acrylic sump 2 Iwaki pumps skimmer wave maker yadda yadda yadda but kinda wonder about that tank thanks for all the input


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Should be fine, but do a leak test on it before setting up in house.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

If you can fill it before purchasing that is the safest.Otherwise closely inspect the silicone seals.Should be good if it was never filled and rodents or the like haven't damaged the silicone.
Goodluck!


----------



## chrisb01 (Apr 4, 2010)

Eight years? A long time.

Never set up as a 'fish tank'; but did they ever have any reptiles in it?

If they did keep reptiles in it, you can always reseal it. It would still be a good deal.



coralbandit said:


> If you can fill it before purchasing that is the safest.Otherwise closely inspect the silicone seals.Should be good if it was never filled and rodents or the like haven't damaged the silicone.


Right, if it stood empty for that long, you might want to reseal it anyways, IMHO. It's what I would do, a 'just in case' thing.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Usually if it was never used and never subjected to massive temperature changes, then the silicon should be good. I would ask questions such as, was this thing in a garage where it was extremely hot and extremely cold? Also a leak test is a great idea. Fill it and let it sit for a few days. If it holds its good to go.


----------



## cagecont (Oct 6, 2013)

thanks for the input everybody....was gonna leak test it n e ways and like I say 500 bucks for all the stuff I am getting with is well worth it n e ways... 



next question I have to a few of u that are a lot more knowledgable than myself how hard is it to reseal a tank my 300 split on a corner seam is there silicone between the corner glass or just th bead up corner..any more input would be great and again thanks


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Many have good luck removing the caulk on just the inside and resealing.The caulk inbetween the glass is more of the structural bond.If it is real bad then you will have to disassemble the tank to clean well and reseal.
Search resealing tanks on this form as many have done and some have posted very informational threads.


----------

